# Rhesus neg blood type and eggshare



## teebe (Jul 8, 2008)

hi every1

Can any1 tell me if i will have a prob being accepted on an eggshare prog with rhesus negative blood group  

kelly x


----------



## teebe (Jul 8, 2008)

thank you for a quick reply, 

im all new to this and have lots of things whizzing round my head, i have been watching for a long time and must say you are all extraordinary women, i feel very lucky to be on here despite our reasons for being here

 kelly x


----------



## teebe (Jul 8, 2008)

im am looking at care and nurture both in notts as im from derby and dont want the added pressure of travelling....

to be honest i aint done alot yet, just been back to my consultant after op to unblock my tubes was unsuccessful, he is ready to refer me as soon as poss, but i told him i would call him and i left, im not sure whats holding me back, i want this more than anything


----------



## teebe (Jul 8, 2008)

i am self funding due to havin a 10 year old son from a previous relationship, but money really is a big issue (anotha reason why i am considering egg share)

do you know what i mite have to pay if i get accepted for egg share, will there be things to pay for up front from consultation stage.

you really are very good at this have you been doing ivf for some time x x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

hi hun

The cost of egg sharing varies from clinic to clinic.... At my clinic egg share is £760 And if you need ICSI is another £510.... Plus the HFEA fee of £104.50.... Then of course if you go over the drugs package... I did and had to pay £172 for 3 days drugs.... I also had to pay for my cyclogest (2x boxes of 15) and my Crinone gel.. Which came was another £98. 

I know at the lister egg share is free, you have to pay the HFEA fee, but if you need ICSI is another £1200!   Which I think is amazing!! 

So this cycle cost us.... £1644.50. So there is still a bit to pay but not as much as a private cycle...

Good luck
Natalie xxx


----------



## teebe (Jul 8, 2008)

thankyou, your rite the cost is small either way in comparison....

do you have any advice for me on choosin wich clinic i use i have 2 in mind in nottingham as i am from derby....

once iv decided i will get myself referred, you guys really are great i have loads more confidence to get the ball rolling


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I have heard that nottingham is a nice clinic.... They have a board on FF.... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=146527.0 Might be worth asking the ladies there about there treatments....

Not to sure about Derby.

If you ever fancy chatting about egg share or anything really!!  There is a thread for ladies waiting to egg share and accually doing there cycle now... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=148536.0 You are more then welcome there hun!

Good luck
Natalie xxx


----------

